# The Rectory



## Fred Berg (Mar 25, 2012)

Taken with Kodak colour film (400 asa, consumer grade) and converted to B&W in Picasa using the _Holga_ filter.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2012)

Excellent compositional skills Fred! I like this shot.


----------



## killbill (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Frequency (Mar 25, 2012)

The power of black and white!!!
Is there a minor tilt?

Regards


----------



## Fred Berg (Mar 27, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Excellent compositional skills Fred! I like this shot.



Thanks Derrel.


----------



## Fred Berg (Mar 27, 2012)

killbill said:


> Nice!



Thanks killbill


----------



## Fred Berg (Mar 27, 2012)

Frequency said:


> The power of black and white!!!
> Is there a minor tilt?
> 
> Regards



Thanks Frequency. Perhaps your desk is sloping?


----------



## Frequency (Mar 27, 2012)

Hahaha... but measurement shows the edge of the bamboo curtain at the top is closer to the right end of the frame by 1mm than at bottom


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 27, 2012)

Fred, a strong compostion with outstanding lighting. You've come a long way in a short time. Congratulations.


----------



## Fred Berg (May 3, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Fred, a strong compostion with outstanding lighting. You've come a long way in a short time. Congratulations.



Thanks, Joel. I appreciate the kind words


----------



## AlanE (May 3, 2012)

Excellent composition... The stair shadows added another layer of interest.


----------



## manaheim (May 3, 2012)

That's... quite neat.

I  noticed the tilt, too.  With so many lines I think the image is very sensitive to even the slightest tilt.  (Unless it's an optical illusion?)  I would tweak it, but otherwise... neat.


----------



## Fred Berg (May 11, 2012)

AlanE said:


> Excellent composition... The stair shadows added another layer of interest.


 


manaheim said:


> That's... quite neat.
> 
> I  noticed the tilt, too.  With so many lines I think the image is very sensitive to even the slightest tilt.  (Unless it's an optical illusion?)  I would tweak it, but otherwise... neat.



Thanks both. I still don't see the tilt, but guess it must be there somewhere amongst all those lines. Still, not bad for a hand-held photo, eh?


----------



## charlie76 (May 12, 2012)

great b and w shot!!


----------



## LizardKing (May 12, 2012)

Great shot man! Congratulations! Love the composition!


----------



## Fred Berg (May 20, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> great b and w shot!!


 


LizardKing said:


> Great shot man! Congratulations! Love the composition!



Thanks both, I appreciate your comments.


----------

